# Dropoff (Harms) to Munich Airport



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Last year, the cab ripped us off (meter was already at 15 euro when we got in, said that he was waiting at the wrong place for us - we were tired and ready to go home, so didn't argue). Costed us 50 euro's from dropoff location to airport. The alternatives (as I am seeing them are):

1. Taxi (most expensive)
2. Get to Garching-Hochbrück U bahn stop (walk/taxi) - then Ubahn to Mariemplatz; and then take the s-bahn to the airport. Cheapest but most time consuming.
3. Take a taxi to the s-bahn stop in Ismaning; it appears to be about 7 km or 5 miles east of A9 (same exit)
Appears to be the best option taking money and time into consideration.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...9,11.648426&spn=0.048936,0.1157&t=h&z=13&om=1 on the

Has anyone done this - what do u tell the cabbie - address (if so, what is the address), or can u just say that you want to go to the Ismaning S-bahn stop?


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Got it - map with directions from dropoff to s-bahn to give to cabbie.

http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=I...93487&sspn=0.024472,0.05785&ie=UTF8&z=13&om=1

Munich Flughafen in the next stop!!!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Did you consider taking the bus to the S-Bahn stop on the blue S1 line? We did, and its a nice ride through some suburban Munich neighborhoods.

Slight word of advice - the S-Bahn train divides into 2 at Neufahrn, one half going to Freising, the other to the airport. I just can't remember how it divides - you either have to be on the right side of the train, or the last half of the train . Pretty interesting.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> Did you consider taking the bus to the S-Bahn stop on the blue S1 line? We did, and its a nice ride through some suburban Munich neighborhoods.
> 
> Slight word of advice - the S-Bahn train divides into 2 at Neufahrn, one half going to Freising, the other to the airport. I just can't remember how it divides - you either have to be on the right side of the train, or the last half of the train . Pretty interesting.


I'm confused. The S1 and S8 don't share the same track. Moreover, it appears on the map that S1 is not very close to the drop off location.
http://people.reed.edu/~reyn/Munich.mvv96.gif


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

You need to use the Timetable feature of the http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/en/index.html site. You take the S-bahn at Untersleissheim. The MVV map isn't to scale.

Here is a sample itinerary:

12:36 dep. Robert-Bosch-Straße 13 walk about 12 minutes 
12:48 arr. Hochbrück, Carl-von-Linde-Str. about 0,8 km

12:48 dep. Hochbrück, Carl-von-Linde-Str. Regionalbus 219A 
13:05 arr. Unterschleißheim Unterschleißheim

about 2 minutes

13:07 dep. Unterschleißheim S-Bahn S1 
13:15 arr. Neufahrn Freising 
Linie S1: Fahrgäste zum Flughafen bitte in den hinteren Zugteil einsteigen!

dep. Neufahrn Connection usually assured 
arr. Neufahrn Do not change, trip may be continued in the same vehicle

13:18 dep. Neufahrn S-Bahn S1 
13:24 arr. Flughafen Besucherpark Flughafen München

Its only 36 minutes from the bus stop to the airport. Its also cheaper than going via Marienplataz - since you can by a Tageskarten Aussenraum (pardon my German) which is only 5 Euro for one person, and 9 Euro for two persons, as you are using only the outer ring transporation in Munich. Just make sure you can get this ticket on the bus! To be sure, I just picked it up at the U-bahn station just before dropping off the car as we exited the autobahn.

First ED - Taxi
Second ED - U/S Bahn via Marienplatz
Third ED - the itinerary above

For my fourth ED, I'm going to try and find a carpool pickup spot for airport workers or shuttle bus . All jokes aside, with each ED, I like to get a little more "local" and broaden my experience. The taxi is fast and comfortable (and expensive), but light on the experience side of things. If you have luggage, I recommend you travel light, check it at the airport first, or drop it off at the bus stop with your travelling partner before dropping off the car at MADA.

PM me if you need help with the MVV site.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Here's a map to scale of MADA to Untersleissheim.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

This is a better network map - http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/web4archiv/objects/download/1/schnellbahn_2007_english.pdf


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

am_ver said:


> Last year, the cab ripped us off
> Has anyone done this - what do u tell the cabbie - address (if so, what is the address), or can u just say that you want to go to the Ismaning S-bahn stop?


I told the cabbie that ripped me off that he needed to learn directions better and not lie to his fares. I was really pissed at that a$$hole.


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

am_ver said:


> Last year, the cab ripped us off (meter was already at 15 euro when we got in, said that he was waiting at the wrong place for us - we were tired and ready to go home, so didn't argue). Costed us 50 euro's from dropoff location to airport. The alternatives (as I am seeing them are):
> 
> 1. Taxi (most expensive)
> 2. Get to Garching-Hochbrück U bahn stop (walk/taxi) - then Ubahn to Mariemplatz; and then take the s-bahn to the airport. Cheapest but most time consuming.
> ...


I just did a variation of #2, today - taxi to the U6; U6 to Marienplatz; lunch at the Rathskeller. Instead of the U-bahn to the airport, we are staying in a Hotel near Marienplatz this evening. We'll go to the airport in the AM to catch our flight.

Tell the cab driver the exact U-bahn stop that you want to go to. My cabbie played dumb today when I first told him to take me to the closest U-bahn stop When he appeared confused I told him Garching-Hochbruck.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> You need to use the Timetable feature of the http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/en/index.html site. You take the S-bahn at Untersleissheim. The MVV map isn't to scale.
> 
> Here is a sample itinerary:
> 
> ...


This was the route Thomas at Harms recommended to us. We asked if the buses and train ran all night. Although answering in the affirmative we learned otherwise. After walking to the bus stop at 2 am in the morning we found the next bus would not leave until after 5 am. We ended up walking to the U Bahn stop where we learned it was on a similar schedule. Luckily a nearby hotel let us in and called a taxi for us. As I recall it was something like 45 Euros to the airport. Anyway, for normal hours this is the way to go and Thomas can give you a map showing how to get to the not so far away U Bahn stop via the bus.


----------



## ddtan (Apr 28, 2006)

As has been said, you can either take 219a to Unterscheissheim, or bus 292 to Oberschleissheim S-Bahn station. This is the S1 line to the airport. The S1 trains split at Neufahrn with the front of the train going to the Airport, and the back of the train going to Freising. (Sometimes the whole train goes to the airport) At any case, it will say on the train where it is going, and there is time at Neufahrn to switch from one half of the train to the other, if you are on the wrong half. An hour is enough time even with the walking from Harms.


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope this falls into the realm of "There are no stupid questions". Are Harms and MADA the same?


----------



## ed914 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, apparently, MADA is the new name for E.H. Ha.rms

Cheers, see you there


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ed914 said:


> Yes, apparently, MADA is the new name for E.H. Harms


Rubbish. See http://www.ehharms.de/startup/index_de.php

Doesn't look like Harms is changing its name to me.

Mada is Munich Automobile Drop-Off Agency.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Northcar said:


> This was the route Thomas at Harms recommended to us. We asked if the buses and train ran all night. Although answering in the affirmative we learned otherwise. After walking to the bus stop at 2 am in the morning we found the next bus would not leave until after 5 am. We ended up walking to the U Bahn stop where we learned it was on a similar schedule. Luckily a nearby hotel let us in and called a taxi for us. As I recall it was something like 45 Euros to the airport. Anyway, for normal hours this is the way to go and Thomas can give you a map showing how to get to the not so far away U Bahn stop via the bus.


That should have said, "... to get to the not so far away S Bahn stop via the bus." Actually you can also get to the even closer U Bahn stop by bus but of course the U Bahn is the longer route and takes more time to get to the airport.


----------

